# Réactiver Bluetooth sans clavier ni souris...



## erick80 (24 Avril 2013)

bonjours 
apres avoir désactive le le bluetooth par mégarde je je peu plus me servir du clavier ni de la souris
comment faire pour le réactiver  sans clavier ni souris 
merci d avance


----------



## gmaa (24 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir,
Avec une souris filaire, cela sert toujours...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

il faut une souris filaire, ou un clavier filaire... ---->  http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/bluetooth-1222145.html


----------

